# Fubared Let's See Your Emergency Vehicles Images



## matchboxtom (Feb 26, 2001)

20170816 MFR - This thread didnt have an working photo image links. So I am tagging it with the [ABPBL] - All Broken PB Links. If anyone wants to update them - just make a post to let us know updates were made or repost them in one of the more current on going photo threads.

Ambulance - https://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/1722...cting/383979-did-somebody-call-ambulance.html

Fire - https://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/1722-diecast-emergency-vehicles-collecting/555506-fire-truck.html or, 

Police - https://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/1722-diecast-emergency-vehicles-collecting/548137-call-police.html


:cheers2:


















































Here are some Matchbox made in Bulgaria.

Tom


----------



## Tone (Jan 21, 2006)

Childhood Favorites! 



















I am sure you like these too, Tom!


----------



## Tone (Jan 21, 2006)

Blues Bros wanna-be ...


----------



## Tone (Jan 21, 2006)

Caddy v. Mercury, note different labels ...


----------



## 60sMetal (Jan 26, 2005)

Nice ones Tone! Love those old Mercs!


----------



## hotwheljoe (Oct 26, 2000)

*Let's See Your Emergency Vehicles*









































Let's See Your Emergency Vehicles


----------



## Guntownal (Mar 6, 2006)

I had a bunch of the MB premiere firetrucks & cop cars but sold them last year.


----------



## Guntownal (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## ECchopper (Jun 23, 2005)

New Orleans PD


----------



## Tone (Jan 21, 2006)

I like those "Red Lines" Plymouth Furies ! I only have the Buenos Aires Argentine taxi version by Muky.


----------



## carnut2256 (Jun 9, 2003)

Some others that I have (thanks for the pics, Wyatt)


----------



## Tone (Jan 21, 2006)

Play Art


----------



## HMMWV (Feb 6, 2004)

for the tougher parts of town...​


----------



## CenterShock (Jul 29, 2005)

There are a couple in this pic.









2006 Fest Holiday car.









There always seems to be a flatbed at an accident scene.









When there is a major emergency you can be sure to find this vehicle parkes somewhere.











This thread didnt have an working photo image links. So I am tagging it with the [ABPBL] - All Broken PB Links. If anyone wants to update them - just make a post to let us know updates were made and I will transfer those post and related comments to the above threads. Or you can just repost them in one of the current on going photo threads.

Ambulance - http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/1722-...cting/383979-did-somebody-call-ambulance.html

Fire - http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/1722-diecast-emergency-vehicles-collecting/555506-fire-truck.html or, 

Police - http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/1722-diecast-emergency-vehicles-collecting/548137-call-police.html


:cheers2:


----------

